# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Пять элементов итальянского шика

## Irina

_В чем заключается безупречный стиль, что делает женщину по-настоящему элегантной? Итальянские женщины точно знают рецепт, ведь в умении выглядеть шикарно и со вкусом им трудно найти равных.
_
 Несколько секретов открыла «Росбалту» неотразимая итальянка Моника Радикатти, которая вот уже 16 лет живет в Москве.

Моника — уроженка Милана, главной столицы моды. Поэтому утонченный вкус привился ей, можно сказать, с пеленок. В окружении красоты и шика выглядеть неотразимо — само собой разумеется. 



Однако несмотря на то, что итальянские дизайнеры — лидеры в мире моды, задают новые тенденции и уже сегодня знают, что будет модно завтра, итальянские женщины довольно консервативны в одежде. Итальянки не наденут ту или иную вещь только потому, что она сегодня на пике актуальности. Главное — элегантность. Поэтому чаще всего они предпочитают нетленную классику и разбавляют ее разнообразными деталями.

Хотя, разумеется, массовое помешательство, так свойственное модникам, в определенной степени не чуждо и итальянкам.

Моника рассказывает, что сейчас в Италии все буквально помешались на новой *сумочке Peek-a-boo от Fendi.* Обладать ей желает чуть ли не каждая модница Италии, которая может себе это позволить. Поэтому в бутиках Fendi уже давно выстроились листы ожидания на эту модель, и достать ее практически невозможно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Сумки Peek-a-boo от Fendi

Моника назвала пять вещей традиционно стильных вещей, никогда не выходящих из моды, которые помогут создать роскошный образ “в стиле italiano”.

*Маленькое черное платье* — основа основ. Без такого не обходиться ни одна итальянка. На самом деле платье — очень практичный вид одежды, поскольку освобождает от проблем сочетания разных предметов гардероба в одном наряде.  Надев платье, остается только правильно подобрать туфли и украшения.Оно идеально как для вечернего выхода, так и для дневного образа (в этом случае к платью можно добавить хорошо сидящий по фигуре пиджак или элегантный кардиган).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Mantella nera. Классическая черная шаль (или палантин)*, которую можно эффектно набросить на плечи — незаменимый предмет в гардеробе настоящей итальянки. Такая шаль подходит на все случаи жизни и будет отличным дополнением к любому наряду. Она добавит образу лоска и сдержанной элегантности.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Туфли на высоком каблуке.* Черные туфли на шпильке с закрытым носом или небольшим декольте на два пальца — обувь для настоящей Женщины. Такие туфли добавят статности будничному образу  — высокий каблук делает походку более горделивой, а осанку практически королевской. Главное — уметь держаться на таких каблуках и быть аккуратной.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Туфли от Christian Louboutin

*Традиционная нитка жемчуга.* Это универсальное украшение, которое сразу заявляет о безупречном вкусе своей хозяйки. Лаконичное жемчужное ожерелье придаст образу изящной нежности. Его можно одеть как с вечерним платьем, так и с повседневным костюмом в стиле casual – в любом случае вы будете смотреться женственно и изысканно.  
Современные модницы следуют по стопам легендарной Шанель и также делают выбор в пользу классической нитки жемчуга. 


*Есть еще другие украшения,* очень характерные для итальянского стиля — браслет, изящно подчеркивающий запястье и кольцо с крупным камнем. Лучше если они будут выполнены из благородного металла, например — из золота. Эти украшения привлекают внимание к рукам, поэтому никак нельзя обойтись без аккуратного маникюра — руки обязательно должны быть ухоженными.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вообще, Моника считает, что секрет итальянского стиля в правильном сочетании базовых недорогих вещей с оригинальными дизайнерскими изделиями.

Например, сумка, обувь и аксессуары обязательно должны быть выполнены из высококачественных материалов, поэтому они могут быть от дорогих брендов.

А остальные детали гардероба не обязательно приобретать за огромные деньги в роскошных бутиках. Достаточно подобрать хорошо сидящую вещь, которая вам идет. И массовые производители модной одежды предлагают огромное поле для выбора.

*Выглядеть роскошно — еще не значит разориться. Главное — правильный подход.*

----------

